# OUCH!!!



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Anyone seen this pic, it was emailed to me with the following story.
Don't know if the story is true but ouch!!

_This photo was taken on a cell phone last week after the guy took his friend
to Bass Pro Shop to buy his first bow. The clerk was 'assisting' him in
zeroing it in, and, after shooting several arrows, making adjustments
etc., the clerk accidently handed him an arrow that was too short.
When he drew back, the arrow tip fell down onto his hand and he somehow
released it. They rode to the hospital with the bow in his buddy's hand
because it impaled his finger also! They are both archery amateurs (I'm
thinking the clerk is also?). I don't think the guy who got shot ever had
held a bow prior, let alone shoot one...OUCH!_


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

OUCH is right, But wheres the blood


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh, GOD, that aint that bad! Rub a little dirt in it. it'll be just fine! :lol: 

In all my years as an archery salesman I've had guys shoot the lights out, dry fire the bow, hit the release too soon while drawing the bow and punch themselves in the face, let go of it with the bow hand at full draw and punch themselves in the face WITH THE BOW, and open BOTH hands on the release and drop the whole thing all at once. Never had that happen...

Such are the follies of shooting an C.M.A.S.D. _(O)_


----------



## h20fowl (Dec 31, 2009)

man that hurt


----------



## guapon1978 (Jun 7, 2011)

He probably needs heavier arrows so he can get a complete pass through next time;p


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

guapon1978 said:


> He probably needs heavier arrows so he can get a complete pass through next time;p


If the salesperson had more experience he would have made the proper adjustments to remedy that problem!!


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

Looks like he is shooting a Bowtech. Good choice!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

He just needs someone to grab the arrow by the tip and give it a good yank!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

guapon1978 said:


> He probably needs heavier arrows so he can get a complete pass through next time;p


or just not a bowtec


----------



## iluvchukars (Oct 21, 2009)

Its a Diamond, which is made by Bowtech. My guess is the Outlaw. Its their least expensive package bow for $499. Great bow for the money.

I wonder if they let him keep the bow??


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

iluvchukars said:


> Its a Diamond, which is made by Bowtech. My guess is the Outlaw. Its their least expensive package bow for $499. Great bow for the money.
> 
> *I wonder if they let him keep the bow??*


I wonder if they charged him with theft since he walked out of the shop with bow in hand. :shock: :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Outch.I see a lawsuite coming on from this.


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

That's what I was going to say as well Dustin. LAWSUIT!!!

I'd bet that Bass Pro is giving him anything he wants at this point!!! If they aren't they are crazy!


----------



## elk4me (Sep 27, 2011)

ouch pain gives me such a rush jk dam always do a flex check on your arrows after a weird shot to make sure its not you in the next pic


----------

